# Focused heel



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

My 2 yo has the heal down but not the focused part. 

I just started workin on it but I'm using the word "foos" so I can use heal and foos in different scenarios. 

We just started so I don't expect her to get it right away but because of me luring her she knows when I say foos to come to my side now.

I'm just wondering if any body has any tips on it. I've looked at videos on youtube but would also like other ppls opinions on the matter.

Pretty much what I'm doing is using food above her head when walking and then testing the waters with out food every now and then

Any tips? Thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You in any dog classes? So much easier for you and your dog then for us to really teach this really hard skill. And there is a ton we handlers need to learn to to help the dogs. Eye cues and proper footwork. 

If you refuse to go to classes, then my next tip would be dvds. Leerburg.com has some good Michael Ellis ones.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

There are many steps to this. Movement is the last one. It all starts with focus and teaching the position. It has very little to do with actual walking.


----------



## Baileysowner (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks and I just moved back home after 3 months of being out I state .. I haven't contacted my old trainer yet due to me trying to find a job.. My shepherd didn't start training til she was 1.5 yo so she's a little behind but knows a lot and has potential. I'll look up more videos tho.. It takes her a while to get something but once she's got it she's got it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> There are many steps to this. Movement is the last one. It all starts with focus and teaching the position. It has very little to do with actual walking.


Agree with this.


----------

